# larger dispossessed populations



## jellobun

"Unlike the self-governing settler dominions, the colonized lands in South Asia, Africa, and the Caribbean did not become sites of mass European migration, _and tended *to feature larger dispossessed populations* settled by small British colonial elites." _

"Kendi kendini yönetebilen dominyonların aksine, Güney Asya, Afrika ve Karayipler'deki sömürge toprakları, Avrupa'dan çok büyük göç dalgaları yaşamadı ve ... ?"

Doğru kelimeyi bulamamak bir yana, cümlede ne demek istediğini bile anlayamadım. "'Smaller' dispossessed populations" demesi gerekmiyor mu? Burada bir mantık hatası yok mu? İtalik yazılı kısmı anlayabilen varsa açıklayabilir mi?  

[McLead, John. _Beginning Postcolonialism_, Manchester University Press, 2000.]


----------



## drowsykush

Merhaba, terimcesine pek hâkim değilim ama bold kısımdan anladığım kadarıyla bahsi geçen müstemleke topraklara,_ sömürülen daha geniş kitleleri yerleştirme eğilimi_nde olduğundan bahsediyor.


----------



## jellobun

drowsykush said:


> Merhaba, terimcesine pek hâkim değilim ama bold kısımdan anladığım kadarıyla bahsi geçen müstemleke topraklara,_ sömürülen daha geniş kitleleri yerleştirme eğilimi_nde olduğundan bahsediyor.


Anlamadım  Bu topraklara Avrupalı göçü daha azsa, yerlilerin yerinden edilmesi de daha az olmaz mı? Neden "larger dispossessed populations" diyor ? Mantık hatası yok mu?


----------



## drowsykush

Evet bu sayılan üç yerde yerliler yerinden edilmiyor, iş gücünden yararlanacağı diğer geniş sömürü topluluklarını buralarda toplama eğilimi gösteriyor (Avrupalılar yaşam şartları zor olduğu için bu bölgelerde yaşamayı tercih etmiyor olabilir).


----------



## jellobun

drowsykush said:


> Evet bu sayılan üç yerde yerliler yerinden edilmiyor, iş gücünden yararlanacağı diğer geniş sömürü topluluklarını buralarda toplama eğilimi gösteriyor (Avrupalılar yaşam şartları zor olduğu için bu bölgelerde yaşamayı tercih etmiyor olabilir).


Şimdi anladım, çok teşekkürler )


----------



## spiraxo

drowsykush said:


> Evet bu sayılan üç yerde yerliler yerinden edilmiyor



Yerlilerin yerinden edilmemesine hiç değinilmemiş. Neden belirtme gereği duydunuz?


----------



## drowsykush

spiraxo said:


> Yerlilerin yerinden edilmemesine hiç değinilmemiş. Neden belirtme gereği duydunuz?


Mantığını anlayabilmek için çıkarımda bulunduk.


----------



## spiraxo

jellobun said:


> Şimdi anladım, çok teşekkürler )



Haiti'nin tarihine bakarsanız, _dispossessed "populations" _denen insanların Afrikada'dan getirildiğini görebilirsiniz. Sanırım bu durumu anlatıyor.

__


----------



## jellobun

Burada söz konusu tarih 20. yüzyıl. 1833'te Köleliği kaldırma yasası gelmişti (sözde). Yine de karşılaştıracak olursak, 20. yy da köle göçleri nispeten daha azdı ve Avrupalılar bu bölgelerde yaşamayı tercih etmiyordu. Bunun üstüne bir de İngiltere WW2 sonunda güç kaybedince, indigenous milletler anti-kolonyal milliyetçilik hareketlerinde ve askeri müdahalede bulunarak bağımsızlıklarını kazanmaya başladılar.

Alıntısını yaptığım bölümde bu anlatılıyor. Yani sanırım. Çok zor bir dili var :'D


----------



## kalenderi

Kendi kendini yönetebilen dominyonların aksine, Güney Asya, Afrika ve Karayipler'deki sömürge toprakları, Avrupa'dan çok büyük göç dalgaları yaşamayıp daha ziyade sayıca küçük bir İngiliz elit zümrenin, yerinden yurdundan koparılmış daha kalabalık toplulukları iskân ettirmesi niteliği taşıma eğilimindeydi.


----------



## misi2991

displaced: yerinden edilmiş
dispossessed: mülksüzleştirilmiş

(...) Güney Asya, Afrika ve Karayipler'deki sömürgeleştirilmiş topraklar (...) çoğunlukla küçük İngiliz sömürgeci elitleri tarafından yerleştirilen daha büyük mülksüzleştirilmiş nüfuslara sahipti.


----------



## kalenderi

Bu insanlar yeni iskân edildikleri yerde hukuki olarak "mülk sahibi" olmuş oluyor muydu? Yoksa köle statüsünde çalışma kampı gibi bir durum mu vardı?


----------



## jellobun

kalenderi said:


> Bu insanlar yeni iskân edildikleri yerde hukuki olarak "mülk sahibi" olmuş oluyor muydu? Yoksa köle statüsünde çalışma kampı gibi bir durum mu vardı?


Ne yalan söyleyeyim bilmiyorum. Biraz araştırdım ve şöyle bir yazıya denk geldim:

_Sömürgeci devletlerin Afrika ülkelerinin yönetiminde farklı yöntemleri kullandıkları görülmektedir: Doğrudan doğruya yönetim, imtiyazlı ortaklık, protektora, dolaylı yönetim ve doğrudan anavatana bağlama. [Protektora: “Sömürgeci devlet ile o ülkede bulunan devletin yerli idarecileri arasındaki __karşılıklı olarak bir takım yetkilerin tanınması sistemi."]_

Dolayısıyla çok geniş bir insan yelpazesinden bahsedildiği için bu soruya net bir cevap veremeyeceğim. 
Cümlenin neyden bahsettiğini aşağı yukarı anladım. Hepinize çok teşekkür ederim.


----------



## kalenderi

Teşekkürler. Mülksüzleştirme derinliği olan bir kavrammış. Pek aşinalığım yoktu. Ben insanların (özel) mülküne el konması olarak algılamıştım önce. Ekşi Sözlük'teki "mülksüzleştirme" başlığındaki şu tanım da ilginç.



> kamusal alanların, halkın kararı olmaksızın kaybedilmesi demektir.
> kamuya ait arazilerin, binaların, meydanların, su kaynaklarının, sahillerin yine “kamu için” inşa ve/veya dönüşüm sürecine tabi tutulduğu söyleniyor, “kamu yararı”ndan bahsediliyor. peki, gerçekten böyle mi? örneğin, kuzey ormanlarının arazisinde havaalanı, köprü yapıldığında yeni bir “mülk”e mi sahip olacağız, yoksa ormanın katledilmesiyle mülksüzleşecek miyiz? hali hazırda kullanımda olan akarsular ve dereler üstüne hidro elektrik santral (hes) yapıldığında o bölgede yaşayan halkın suyu devlet ve özel sermaye ortaklığıyla zorla elinden alınıyor, yani mülksüzleştiriliyor. ayrıca bu tesislerin işletmeleri 49 yıllığına özel şirketlere verildiğinde bu hala kamunun ve dolayısıyla halkın tesisi midir?



Buna göre ülkenize "çöküldüğünde" eviniz, bahçeniz vs. size ait kalsa bile toplum olarak yine "mülksüzleştirilmiş" oluyorsunuz.


----------

